
Show HN: Multiplayer Pac-Man - kenrick95
https://spanisharmada.github.io/mmopm-client/
======
kenrick95
Hi HN, this is a project created by me and my friends during Facebook
Singapore Hackathon 2016 last weekend (and we won the 2nd place there). Client
is implemented using Canvas and vanilla JS. Server is implemented in Python +
Tornado. And they communicate via WebSocket. I hope you can enjoy the game :)
Source codes are available on GitHub:

\- Client: [https://github.com/SpanishArmada/mmopm-
client](https://github.com/SpanishArmada/mmopm-client)

\- Server: [https://github.com/SpanishArmada/MMO-Pac-
Man](https://github.com/SpanishArmada/MMO-Pac-Man)

~~~
brudgers
It's an interesting take on the game. One of the elements of the quarter
hungry arcade game was deterministic behavior and part of the gameplay was
executing patterns with precise timing. Which is to say that Pacman only
required reactions due to mistakes.

But that's another game. In this one, I found that there were too many dead
ends in the maze generation.

Good luck.

